# How much turkey/beef mince do you eat?



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wondering how much to eat per meal of either beef/turkey mince? Say protein is around 20g per 100g but it seems a small amount when cooked.

Been splitting a 500g pack n having two meals with it. That sound ok or is that too much??

I'm on a cut too. btw is use extra lean.................

Opionins??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's protein - get it down ya


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

i have around 200g give or take


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

When bulking i ate about 600g mince a day.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

so 250g uncooked is fine per meal. Cheers


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I just ate 450g of lean beef mince which was 80g of protein.. mixed in with it i had chick peas, bortilla beans, sweetcorn.. so probally ups it to around 90g.. imo 90 is a bit much for a single meal. I know people say this whole business about 'you can only absorb 50g of protein at a time' is bollocks but still.. i dont think getting a third of your whole protein intake in one meal isnt a good thing.. its just i can eat 300g before im full then theres only a bit left i just think meh thats not another meal for later its nothing so just polish the rest off lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm the same mate, can just eat loads. Bit harder at the mo whitlst dieting, trying to keep the cals/carbs down lol.

Lovin turkey mince at the moment with mustard n scotch bonnie thrown in!


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

whats best fresh or frozen obviously frozen lasts longer..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tesco do 2 packs of 500g extra lean beef mince for £5


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

ive got an addiction to Tacos all of the sudden


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> When bulking i ate about 600g mince a day.


I cant stand the stuff, Do you mix anything with it?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

500g of lean mince most days


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

400g of beef mince a day.


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont eat red meat because im scared of the additives they put in. Straight up chicken breast for me.

I have 130 grams cooked chicken breast per meal, and have 3 meals with that. So that provides me close to 110-120 grams of protein.

The rest is from whey and protein bars, up to about 140-150 grams per day which is enough for me personally


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I have just over 2lbs a week..

On top of chicken, fish fillets and other meats you have to cook.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

FatScrub said:


> I dont eat red meat because im scared of the additives they put in. Straight up chicken breast for me.
> 
> I have 130 grams cooked chicken breast per meal, and have 3 meals with that. So that provides me close to 110-120 grams of protein.
> 
> The rest is from whey and protein bars, up to about 140-150 grams per day which is enough for me personally


lol I have like 6oz per meal. 2x and normally have a tin of tuna on that, with eggs, cottage cheese..

I might have to check my protein count soon...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

i eat 500g chicken mince, and 400g breast


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

whats a good carb meal to go with this?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

chh said:


> whats a good carb meal to go with this?


 Brown rice, potato, sweet potato, wholewheat pasta. Any are good choices.


----------

